# Mf 1045??



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Im looking at a MF1045 (4WD/manual trans) with 2250 hrs, owner states it runs strong.

Where can I find what the value of this tractor?

And more importantly are parts going to be hard to locate for this model ('87-'91 exact yr unknown).

TIA!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Start here and follow the leads!!

Here 

Hope this helps!!
Dean


----------

